# Best "Clean" smelling perfumes



## user3 (Oct 23, 2005)

I love fresh clean smells. Philosophy Amazing Grace is one of faves.


I don't get a chance to get to Sephora to sniff out other clean ones so I am wondering what ones are also out there.


----------



## MACreation (Oct 25, 2005)

FRESH, makes one, it's featured in the November issue of CosmoGirl


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 25, 2005)

I like CLEAN and clean laundry by demeter


----------



## Jessica (Oct 25, 2005)

Kenzo Summer Fragrence is clean smelling to me. Though I am the worst person @ classifying things.


----------



## black mamba (Oct 25, 2005)

Pure Grace by Philosophy is my personal fav


----------



## user3 (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_Kenzo Summer Fragrence is clean smelling to me. Though I am the worst person @ classifying things._

 

You and me both! Sometimes my smell is totally off!
So happy they makes testers otherwise I would have bought some very wrong for me perfumes!


----------



## user2 (Oct 25, 2005)

I really like Armani White!!!

To me it smells like fresh-washed-laundry!


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 25, 2005)

Black Phoenix Alchemy Labs Dirty is very clean scented.
 Quote:

  A wonderful antidote to an all-nighter oozing with drunken, addled perversion and debauchery. A fresh, crisp white linen scent: perfectly clean, perfectly breezy. (Gender neutral)


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 25, 2005)

euphoria by calvin klein


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 25, 2005)

Clinique Happy


----------



## leopard_print (Oct 25, 2005)

Issey Miyake L'eau D'Issey (the one in the pointy bottle with the ball on top).  It's a classic, watery clean and rightly so.


----------



## user3 (Oct 26, 2005)

You all are great!!! This is giving me tons of goodies to sniff!!!!!


----------



## dreams (Oct 26, 2005)

CLEAN Perfume By Dlish Fragrance is a gorgeous clean smelling one....


----------



## Christina Victoria (Oct 26, 2005)

I second Euphoria by Calvin Klein. <3


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2005)

Kenneth Cole Black for Her was one of my favorites over the summer. It's full of white flower notes.


----------



## Scrangie (Oct 28, 2005)

I really like all the Philosophy fragrances.  Baby Grace is my favorite.

I think that the CLEAN perfume smells like public restrooms though.  lol. Like that air freshener/bathroom cleaner they use.  Clean Provence smells pretty good though.

I actually think Just Me Paris Hilton smells sweet and clean too.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *black mamba* 
_Pure Grace by Philosophy is my personal fav_

 
I find this to be even cleaner smelling than AG too. It seems stronger and longer-lasting too.


----------



## Isis (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh and here's some really unique ones from Demeter Fragrances:
Gin & Tonic, Ginger Ale, Wet Garden, & Laundromat.

Benefit's Maybe Baby is a very soft, powdery floral. You might like that one too.


----------



## crazy4hec (Nov 6, 2005)

Amazing Grace & Clean Laundry


----------



## devin (Nov 6, 2005)

i really like dolce and gabana light blue.


----------



## Scrangie (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 
_i really like dolce and gabana light blue._

 
Oooh that scent is delicious!  I completely forgot about that one.  It is clean and crisp smelling...


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 10, 2006)

I don't know how clean Euphoria is... for me it's a little spicey/musky


----------



## Cassalou (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree with the Clean by Dlish... I smelt this in Sephora when I was visiting the States (unfortunately it's not available in Australia) and a little squirt was just the thing to make a tired and sweaty site-seeing tourist feel clean and fresh again!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also JLo Glow always reminds me of that clean, soapy "just out of the shower" smell


----------



## karen (Feb 12, 2006)

baby grace


----------



## laurenmo88 (Feb 12, 2006)

i wear "clean"


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

ck one or gucci envy me.


----------



## cindyrella (Mar 6, 2006)

Skin2 from Ava Luxe smells very clean to me. And I second BPAL's Dirty fragrance.


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 6, 2006)

I just like Clean Clean.


----------



## mekaboo (Mar 8, 2006)

D & G Light Blue
Pure Grace by Philosophy
Clean


----------

